

I'll build your MVP in a few months and support it for the year - curiously
http://appsonify.com

======
dang
This is not a Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

------
zubairq
Which country are you based in?

~~~
curiously
Canada.

